# algea problems...



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

i have a 120 gallon waterfall pond in my front yard.100 gallon bottom pond.the water is like a lime green and you can look at about a inch of clear water and then nothing..what is going on and how can i stop it?

tyty any advice is aprreciated

the fish are 6 1" feeder golds
4 2" feeder golds
2 1" danios
and 1 bullfrog


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

thats due to heavy sunlight exposure. dont thin u can really do anything to prevent it from happening. just keep the water clean.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

well so my mom bought this really good chemical and water is crystal clear...fish are so happy and i put some freshwater mangroves in there

and i put my clown loach in there and he loves it!!!


----------

